# Worms



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Just got done reading about one I know nothing about, the tetrameres. I wonder how common it is?
http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2652&Itemid=2941


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've never heard of them neither, but they remind me of capillary worms and I'd treat them accordingly. I read the article and they arnt as common as the usual bloodsuckers; large roundworms, capillary and cecal worms. Kathy, the wormers we use will treat them, no worries.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> I've never heard of them neither, but they remind me of capillary worms and I'd treat them accordingly. I read the article and they arnt as common as the usual bloodsuckers; large roundworms, capillary and cecal worms. Kathy, the wormers we use will treat them, no worries.


Thanks for looking at the link. I thought it was interesting because someone recntly did a necropsy on their duck and thought the proventriculus looked odd. Next worm I want to look into is the gizzard worm.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Gizzard worm:
http://www.thepoultrysite.com/diseaseinfo/66/gizzard-worms-chickens/


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

This link talks about the amount of pyrantel pamoate and praziquantel that a chicken can have. Note that I said can have, 'cause the pyrantel dose this vet mentions is way more than most books say to give.
http://www.justanswer.com/bird-vet/7hzlg-hi-i-suspect-chicken-worms-give-mediwor.html



> *Hi I suspect my chicken has worms. Can I give her mediwor*
> 
> Hi
> I suspect my chicken has worms. Can I give her mediworm?
> ...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I dont recommend a wormer that has praziquantel in it unless someone is dealing with tapeworms in their birds. There's just not that many wormers around that treat tapeworms and it would be bad news if praziquantel were to become ineffective due to tapeworm resistance. We're already seeing this with albendazole in some parts of the country, unless it's being administered incorrectly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

"Mediworm is a general bird dewormer of Pyrantel and Praziquantel and can be used in any species including chickens. But I have to say that since you are UK based that you do have another option that will be making a lot of US based chicken keepers jealous because you have OTC access to Flubenvet (LINK) which is a good chicken dewormer. " quoted above from Dr. B

Isn't Valbazen the same thing as Flubenvet? (flubendazole)


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> "Mediworm is a general bird dewormer of Pyrantel and Praziquantel and can be used in any species including chickens. But I have to say that since you are UK based that you do have another option that will be making a lot of US based chicken keepers jealous because you have OTC access to Flubenvet (LINK) which is a good chicken dewormer. " quoted above from Dr. B
> 
> Isn't Valbazen the same thing as Flubenvet? (flubendazole)


They're in the same family of womer.



> Benzimidazoles are a *chemical class* of compounds with broad anthelmintic activity that are vastly used on *livestock*, *horses* and *pets*to control all kinds of parasitic worms(helminths). Some veterinary benzimidazoles are also used as anthelmintics in *human medicines.* Other benzimidazoles are also used in *agriculture* to control parasitic helminths of plants, or as fungicides. In fact, benzimidazoles were already used as plant fungicides before their development as veterinary anthelmintics.
> ​​The first veterinary benzimidazoles introduced in the 1960's (e.g. *thiabendazole, parbendazole, oxibendazole*) were highly effective against adults and larvae of most *gastrointestinal roundworms* (nematodes) of [COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]livestock. In the 1970's newer benzimidazoles such as *albendazole, fenbendazole, mebendazole *and* oxfendazole* were introduced that are also effective against non-gastrointestinal *roundworms* (in the lungs, kidneys, skin, etc., depending on compound and dose) as well as against tapeworms (cestodes). Albendazole is also effective against adult liver flukes (_Fasciola hepatica_).​[/COLOR]​





> *Active ingredients*
> 
> The benzimidazoles and pro-benzimidazoles most relevant for veterinary use on cattle, sheep, goats, pig, poultry[COLOR=#1B8EDE !important]dogs and cats​are the following:​[/COLOR]​
> 
> ...


Above info is from here:
http://parasitipedia.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2440&Itemid=2701


----------

